# Favorite old Tv shows from childhood



## Pong20302000 (May 31, 2011)

well ive recently been looking back 
what a great thing it was being a child and all teh great TV back then

whats the shows you remember and more the the point, YOUR FAVORITE 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCY9sJzTHtY[/youtube]

even still got the NES game of this


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

aah ducktales.. one of my favourite childhood memories...

however I'm gonna have to go with Thomas the Tank Engine. I remember watching nearly everyday of my life when I was younger. They've just ruined it by using CGI instead of models... Ringo Star FTW!


----------



## doyama (May 31, 2011)

Probably have to be 科学忍者隊ガッチャマン


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 31, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> Probably have to be ???????????
> 
> Gachi Ranger eh
> (remember to use English on this forum)
> ...



lol i know

Thomas the tank was amazing to but duck tales was my greatest
honestly i must of nearly seen all the 100 eps when younger
tempted to download the newer DVD rips and can find um to buy anywhere (well only buy the first 20, found over 70 on internet)


----------



## doyama (May 31, 2011)

My main problem was mostly that I could never watch the English versions of these shows. They made my ears bleed. I recall some station was showing Gatchaman and Yamato but I only watched them because I had about 30 minutes to kill while my brother was taking piano lessons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On a totally side note. I had been watching the original Macross via VHS tapes my uncle was sending me from Japan. I went to Japan with my parents and I missed watching the final episode of Macross live by about 1 hour. Since they were picking us up from the airport they DIDN'T TAPE IT!!!!!!!! I was not happy for the rest of the trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No DVR/Internet/Bittorent,CrunchyRoll for me to fall back on. Anime fans these days really have no idea how good they have it.


----------



## Depravo (May 31, 2011)

It's probably The Mysterious Cities of Gold. I was delighted to get the DVD boxset for Christmas last year.

Oh, and Rentaghost.


----------



## Nujui (May 31, 2011)

Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh. Also Samurai Jack was a favorite of mine.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 31, 2011)

Ducktales, GI Joe, Transformers, Voltron, Thundercats, Teddy Ruxpin. Teddy Ruxpin was always on right before school... I remember one day it was his birthday, and it happened to be mine that day too. So I was telling everybody Teddy Ruxpin and I had the same bday, lol. The simple things that were so cool in 2nd grade...


----------



## Recorderdude (May 31, 2011)

Now THESE are the cartoons that made my childhood so cool.


----------



## Cuelhu (May 31, 2011)

some of mine.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jn6BqCDoME[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mffBVAwsr8Q[/youtube]

Today's animated cartoons look like they're all made in photoshop.


----------



## hobo33 (May 31, 2011)

Mine would probably be either Pokemon or Medabots, Mr. Referee is amazing


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

I just remembered Pinky and the Brain! Awesome cartoon!


----------



## Nujui (May 31, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Now THESE are the cartoons that made my childhood so cool.


Oh crap, I forgot about those. 

I wish I could find Animaniacs and watch it again, it was so good.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 31, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> I wish I could find Animaniacs and watch it again, it was so good.








you don't have to look hard. At least not for the first season and some of the second.

The rest is a little tough to find though, as it isn't on DVD.

Histeria, on the other hand, is on youtube and that's about it. Maybe a torrent.


----------



## Nujui (May 31, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did actually look a long time ago on torrents and I couldn't find one. Not a one. whether I was looking in the wrong place or what, I don't know.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 31, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> personuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay.


----------



## mad567 (May 31, 2011)

Darkwing duck
Spiderman
Ironman
transformers
Medabots
Beyblade
Digimon ( the first 2 generations)
Pokemon 
Gi Joe
Beastwars (really liked this one)
Yugioh
101 dalmatian dogs


----------



## pistone (May 31, 2011)

it has to be:
digimon 1-2
sam 
kenshiro 
saint seiya
dragon ball
pokemon
spiderman
den (a dogeball anime)
ect ect

but in the firts place its has to be

Biker Mice from Mars


----------



## BoxmanWTF (May 31, 2011)

Spoiler


























I LOOOVED NICKTOONS XD


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 31, 2011)

1. Rugrats
2. Dexter's Labaroratory
3. Beyblade
4. Ed, Edd and Eddy
5. Megas XLR
6. Xiaolin Showdown
7. Teen Titans


And more I can't remember.


----------



## SilentRevolt (May 31, 2011)

Doraemon- My most favourite show, the blue earless cat with lots of cool stuff
in his small pocket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My other favourite shows,not in order:
Rugrats 
Hey Arnold 
Fairly Odd Parents
Rocko's modern life
Dexter's Laboratory
Pokemon
Beyblade
Ed, edd and eddy
Crush Gear
Lets n Go(Tamiya 4WD anime)
Cow and Chicken
Courage the cowardly dogs
And MORE


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

Junglebook
Simba the Lion
Kimba the White Lion
Ducktales
Swat Kats!!! SWAT KATS! OH YEAH!
Scooby Doo
Tom and Jerry
Jonny Quest
(and some others that I cant even remember the names of lol)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igcJlg3eCrU[/youtube]
This one doesnt want work here on temp: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_AdxJWFUh4 - REAL DEAL!

these are from before I started watching Anime. Oh and no Micky mouse, never was into it lol.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 31, 2011)

Chip n' Dale's Rescue Rangers
Animaniacs
Tale Spin 
Rocko's Modern Life. (I still randomly shout "BEAVER" at people in reference to this)


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

Pokemon
Yu-gi-oh
Scooby Doo
Xiolin Showdown
TMNT!!!
Sailor Moon
The Amazing Spiderman
And more!!


----------



## Mazor (May 31, 2011)

Sailor Moon because Sailor Mercury fuck yesssss.


----------



## adamshinoda (May 31, 2011)

SilentRevolt said:
			
		

> Doraemon- My most favourite show, the blue earless cat with lots of cool stuff
> in his small pocket








  another Doraemon fan

My fav:
TMNT
Tom and Jerry
Popeye the Sailor
Scooby Doo
Pokemon

speaking of Biker Mice from Mars, does anyone remember the SNES game ?


----------



## B-Blue (May 31, 2011)

Arabian Nights: Sinbad's Adventures
Future Boy Conan
Plawres Sanshiro
Grendizer

EDIT: Back then, I had no idea these were called anime. And I watched the Arabic dub (which so damn great) so the titles are a *little* different from the original Japanese or English titles. For example, Future Boy Conan is called عدنان ولينا, etc...


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (May 31, 2011)

Lets See

Captain N the game master

Land of the lost (not the crappy will farrell remake)

Laser Tag

Gi Joes

Transformers

Ducktales/Chip and dale rescue rangers.

I was limited to what I could watch growing up with only 3 channels and that was on a good day.


----------



## machomuu (May 31, 2011)

Pokemon came in a close second to  Dragonball Z, and just after that was Ed, Edd, and Eddy.
Here are the other shows I liked when I was younger (10 and below)


Spoiler



Dragon Ball
Static Shock
Rurouni Kenshin
Ozzy and Drix
Xiaolin Showdown
Dexter's Laboratory
Rugrats
Megas XLR
One Piece
Transformers Armada
Transformers Energon
Cyborg 009
Yu Yu Hakusho
Zatch Bell
Azumanga Daioh
Kare Kano: His and Her Circumstances
Orphen
Excel Saga
Tiny Toons Adventures
Loony Toons
Tom and Jerry
TMNT
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (the original)


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 1, 2011)

Here are what I remember from the top of my head.

Ed, Edd, n Eddy
Dexter's Laboratory
Akazukin Chacha
Johnny Bravo
Rocket Power 
Rugrats
Dragonball Z
Zoids: Chaotic Century
Groove Adventure Rave
Yu Yu Hakusho
Ranma 1/2
Gatekeepers


----------



## wasim (Jun 1, 2011)

Tom & jerry
looney toones


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 1, 2011)

I've actually picked up the DVD box sets of most of the shows I watched as a kid for when I want to drown my sorrows in pointless nostalgia. My collection currently includes:

- Tom and Jerry. A huge box set with about 15 hours of episodes. Good way to kill a boring weekend.

- Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog. It's kinda crap, but I watched it all the time as a kid so it helps me remember the days when I didn't have to worry about getting shafted on every pay check.

- Black Books. A little more recent but it was broadcast before the weight of the world crushed my youthful exuberance, so it counts. Same goes for my Futurama box set.

- Star Trek Next Gen. I actually get given these by my brother. He buys the big box sets so I end up with the lose 3 episode disks. Got a tonne of them. Not really my fave but it's a nice time hole.

- Red Dwarf. I have a box set of every episode, save the new 'Back to Earth' ones.


----------



## prowler (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Tom and Jerry
Toy Story
Bambi 
Chobits
Flame of Recca
Looney Tunes (Especially Bugs Bunny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Blues Clues (I used to watch it when I was little.)


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 1, 2011)

Pokemon
Ben 10 alien force/ultimate alien
Generator rex
Beyblade
Phineas and ferb
Shinchan.
Doraemon
Detective conan
Recess

@Tanveer-I used to watch Swat kats when I was 7-8.
I remember that i used to keep a pillow on the couch and play it like I was driving the plane.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> - Star Trek Next Gen. I actually get given these by my brother. He buys the big box sets so I end up with the lose 3 episode disks. Got a tonne of them. Not really my fave but it's a nice time hole.



OH MY GOD YES. My dad was a pretty big Trekker and my mom became one too. I grew up watching this, Voyager, Deep Space Nine, all that good stuff. Some Original Series too, but not all of it.

I used to watch Friends as a kid. Still a funny show. Will and Grace too (yeah yeah yeah, haters gonna hate but this shit is hilarious).


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 1, 2011)

My 3 fav childhood shows:

Pokemon (the first series)
Woody Woodpecker
Shinchan


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 1, 2011)

My childhood (or teen) faves included Rocko's Modern Life, Duck Tales and The Fall Guy (Ein Colt für alle Fälle)

The first ten years of my life we didn't have a lot of (private) TV channels because it's not "built in" over here, and my parents decided we didn't need it. 
When we later got it I was a happy kid.

Turns out nowadays you can't watch most channels because it's only garbage with the sole purpose of dumbing down our society. Sure there are exceptions. But that's another topic.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 1, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

>


PINGU, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jun 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I remember sitting down as a family and watching Next Generation. Never got into the other series. Also Macgyver was also one we watched.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd have to go with Fresh Prince, or the Simpsons. I don't know if the Simpsons counts but I've been a fan since I was 4. I'm 20 now, so yeah. . . (the new ones are shit, I know.)


----------



## peire (Jun 2, 2011)

Tom and Jerry
Ren and stimpy
Sponge bob square pants (still watch it now lol)
the simpsons
fresh prince of bel air (have the box set)
Rugrats
biker mice from mars 
transformers


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> @Tanveer-I used to watch Swat kats when I was 7-8.
> I remember that i used to keep a pillow on the couch and play it like I was driving the plane.


Bro, I love SWAT KATS! lol

I havent mentioned any of the anime I used to watch,  but here they are:
Dragonball
Ranma 1/2
Pokemon
Digimon
Beyblade(1st season)
Captain Tsubasa Road to 2002
(thats all i can remember from long ago lol)


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 3, 2011)

Reboot
Dexter's lab
Ed, Edd, n Eddy
Cow and Chicken
Powerpuff Girls
Johnny Bravo
Courage the cowardly dog
The Flintstones


Fuck it, basically all of Cartoon Networks shows from back in the day.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Holy FUCK I forgot how good Johnny Bravo was. I gotta' check that shit out NOW.


----------



## megawalk (Jun 3, 2011)

in my country. they had gundam. and i liked gundam. and it was in my childhood yes


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> Holy FUCK I forgot how good Johnny Bravo was. I gotta' check that shit out NOW.
> Johny Bravo annoyed the shit out of me. FUCK NO!
> 
> QUOTE(megawalk @ Jun 3 2011, 11:49 PM) in my country. they had gundam. and i liked gundam. and it was in my childhood yes


There are at least more than 10 gundam Series...
Which one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jun 3, 2011)

Pokemon, Yugioh, Beyblade, Looney Tunes and Rugrats.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> sonknuck23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWH COME OONN!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]xnGnl-UElVA[/youtube]


----------



## pistone (Jun 3, 2011)

peire said:
			
		

> Tom and Jerry
> Ren and stimpy
> Sponge bob square pants (still watch it now lol)
> the simpsons
> ...


oh thank you man i thought i was the only one i liked biker mice from mars
i mean,the opening was heavy metal ,they drink beer ,eat hot-dogs,the have some awesome bikes and guns everywhere............EVERYWHERE
what could you ask for more


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 4, 2011)

Bug Juice
Angry Beavers
Rocket Power
Rugrats
Courage The Cowardly Dog
Cow and Chicken
Dexter's Laboratory (anyone?)
KABOOM! (or something like that)
Hey Arnold!
Cat Dog
Rocko's Modern Life
AAAAH REAL MONSTERS!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nOk9Fi6gKQ[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuBDfWOm__4[/youtube]


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 4, 2011)

I remember this little show I used to watch.. It came on at an odd time (something like 4:15, maybe)... I don't remember the name, but I do remember that none of my friends had heard of it and couldn't find the channel on their TVs. I guess at that time we had some premium channel pack, since I could find the channel and tune in just fine.

But anyway, the show was about a little girl who owned these odd little puppets and pretended they were alive and real and had pirate adventures with them. It only had a handful of episodes, so most of the time all I saw were reruns, but I enjoyed it. I believe I saw every episode except the final one. The day the final episode was supposed to air (The channel called it a 'special', so it didn't show that episode too often), I ended up getting in a bike accident and had to go to the hospital and get stitches. It turned out that after that, the channel had gone down and never came back up.

That was just about the only show I made sure to watch back then. I was too busy exploring the neighborhood with friends and trying to make sidewalk chalk drawings that were big enough for a satellite to pick up.


----------

